# Information On This Antique Gold Watch



## james1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, I have being trying to find out about this watch, the manufacturer, where, year of manufacture etc., but nothing comes up online. Its 18k old case with patent and brevet stamped on the crown. On the dial is the name Neutral. Thanks for any information


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

many watch houses have disappeared over the years - this does not make them 'rare' , if you cant find any information about a watch on the internet generally theres nothing special about it and its worth its weight in gold (literally)

however i can tell you some one (you ) thinks its worth around 380 euros

http://www.donedeal....s-watch/6474831

:lol:


----------



## james1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply pugster, I think if the manufacturer cannot be found on any list and as you say similar watches have disappeared over the years, this would add to the uniqueness of this watch making it more rare in my opinion. Yes the scrap gold value is about 300e but I rather see it go to someone that appreciates antique watches than a scraper.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

A photo of the movement may help in identification of the movement manufacturer. Likewise any markings on the inside of the case might help identify the case manufacturer. Given the 'brevet' marks, it's possible that the case manufacturer could be the assembler also; or the entire watch may have been made by the one company (less likely). But that still might not help to locate the owner of the 'Neutral' brand for whom this watch was made ...unless the brand was owned by the manufacturer; and that's not so likely or you would probably have found it listed somewhere. My guess is that it was probably a private label for a jeweller. If the case is solid gold then the case hallmarks should indicate the year of manufacture.

(...and, by the way, I think it's a very fine looking watch.)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

james1 said:


> Thanks for the reply pugster, I think if the manufacturer cannot be found on any list and as you say similar watches have disappeared over the years, this would add to the uniqueness of this watch making it more rare in my opinion. Yes the scrap gold value is about 300e but I rather see it go to someone that appreciates antique watches than a scraper.


unfortunately in the watch collecting world , no it does not make it more unique or rare (and you are trying to make this appeal to watch collectors -who quite often know there stuff , thats why you are here asking this question) , there are literally hundreds of lost watch 'houses' , remember all you had to do was buy a generic case and dial and have your company name (or whatever you wanted) printed on the dial.


----------



## james1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to Chascomm and pugster again, I have collected quite a number of gold watches over the years mostly in France where unlike the UK gold content is 18k as standard. And having sold big names - omega, longines, LeCoultre, Patek Philippe to name a few, some not even working, for large sums of money through ebay and Invaluable, most collectors might know their stuff all right but some will also admit buying/selling fakes on ebay and don't realize it. A large quantity of omega`s from south America suppose to be swiss made looking very fake still getting sold, I also seen a Rolex with very suspect hands and bezel fetched a high price as though it was genuine, the sellers having top ratings gives credibility to these sales. Getting back to this watch at least it is antique, genuine, swiss made and ticking away perfectly after 70 years (beginning to think should keep it) which in my opinion is no different or of less value than those names inscribed in our heads and told by the "experts" that they are of higher quality.


----------

